# Absences enfants malades



## nanou07 (28 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,
J'ai débuté mon premier contrat il y a quelques mois et à force de lire différents forums,je me questionne sur les accueils maladies enfants.
Sur mon contrat,j'indique Ne pas accueillir les enfants avec la gastro,poux,scarlatine,roséole donc l'enfant reste chez lui et déduction de salaire?
En revenche,si l'enfant a un rhume et que l'enfant reste chez lui par choix du parent car là je l'aurai accepté,maintien de salaire?
Donc à quels moments rentrent en compte la CCN:5jours d'absences enf malades avec déductions salaires?

De meme à 38.5,je préviens toujours le parents avant d'administrer du doliprane avec ordonnance.
Si je trouve nécessaire qu'il rentre chez lui,déduction?
Comment procédez vous dans votre contrat pour la fièvre car chaque enfant le vit différement et parfois à 38.5 certains sont mieux chez eux,d'autres le vive bien et peuvent rester et comme avec les parents nous n'avons parfois pas le meme bon sens sur les maladies..
merci pour vos retours


----------



## papillon (29 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Concernant les 5 jours selon la CCN, il faut impérativement un certificat médical déjà
Moi non plus je n'accepte pas les enfants malades si contagiosité


----------



## papillon (29 Juillet 2022)

suite... oui c'est exact, si les parents décident de garder leur enfant (leur choix), le salaire est maintenu
Une fois les 5 jours pris sur l'année avec certificat du médecin, comme c'est vous qui vous ne voulez pas accueillir les enfants malades car contagieux, alors il faudra faire une déduction 
Moi j'ai réglé le pb en stipulant dans mes contrats (clause supérieure à la CCN) que l'absence pour enfant malade n'avait aucune incidence sur la rémunération.
Concernant la fièvre, avec le protocole covid toujours d'actualité, l'enfant doit être vu par un médecin


----------



## Griselda (8 Août 2022)

Si rien n'est stipulé dans ton contrat concernant la rémunération en cas de maladie de l'enfant c'est la CCN qui s'applique.

Le PE pourra, si il veut (il n'est pas obligé!), te présenter un Certificat Médicale stipulant que l'état de l'enfant ne permet pas l'accueil en collectivité (ce que nous sommes aussi dès lors que nous travaillons bien pour au moins 2 familles), il doit t'être transmis au plus tard au retour de l'enfant. Dans ce cas le PE pourra alors minorer ton salaire jusqu'à 5 journées/année glissante (et non par an!).

Là où c'est plus tendancieux c'est si tu stipule au contrat des cas où tu refuse l'enfant car alors le PE pourrait considérer que c'est un refus d'accueil de ta décision et non la leur, ni même celle d'un medecin et donc une minoration automatique sans rentrer dans le cadre de la maladie de l'enfant? Franchement je ne sais pas comment un tribunal trancherait en cas de désaccord sur le sujet?

On peut tout de même expliquer aux PE qui garde son enft qd il est malade que c'est avant tout dans l'interet de son enfant qui a besoin des bras réconfortants de son parent, qu'aucune Nounou, aussi formidable soit elle, ne saurait remplacer. Qu'en outre si l'enfant est malade et a besoin de rester à dormir plus longtemps ou tranquille à l’intérieur alors que le besoin des autres accueillis sera au contraire de sortir, bouger, ta mission d'AM ne saurait être de privilégier les besoins d'un enfant malade (car tu es AM et pas garde malade) au détriment des enfants en bonne santé. Que garder son enfant malade c'est aussi au delà de son devoir de Parent (c'est pour ça qu'il a droit à des jours enfant malade à son travail), être respectueux de la santé des autres accueillis mais aussi de Nounou qui si elle se retrouve malade deviendra alors obligatoirement indisponible pas seulement pour eux mais aussi pour toutes les familles. Enfin si Nounou n'accepte pas de donner le moindre médicament (car rien ne peut nous y contraindre car cela ne fait pas partie de nos prérogatives: nous ne sommes pas infirmières), l'enfant serait donc bien mieux auprès de son Parent qui pourra le soigner comme il faut au moment où il en a besoin. Concernant la rémunération on peut aussi leur rapeller qu'en ne minorant pas ton salaire (d'autant que tu n'es pas responsable de la maldie de l'enft), ils s'assurent de conserver intacte leur CMG et leur crédit d'impôt.

La question de la maladie est TOUJOURS un problème compliqué. Que l'enfant soit accueillis en creche, chez Nounou, à l'école ou bien que ce soit Nounou qui est malade c'est tjrs sujet à polémique, ce d'autant plus quand s'y mele le problème financier.
Un employeur, n'importe lequel entend payer pour la dispo de son salarié. N'importe quelle raison qui rend le service indispo mène toujours à crispation. Il faut donc beaucoup expliquer, être pédagogue, et surtout anticiper en parlant de tout ça avant d'être dans le cas.

Le Parent dont l'enfant est malade voit immédiatement, en plus de l'inquiétude qu'il peut avoir pour l'état de santé de son enfant, tout ce qui va poser problème pour son travail, son Chef, son Employeur qui sera fâché de son absence, ses dossiers qui ne vont pas avancer, ses clients qui vont râler du retard occasionné. 
Depuis 20 ans, ce que je note c'est que payée ou pas, ce qui encourage le PE à prendre ses responsabilités concernant la santé de son enfant c'est avant tout s'il juge n'avoir pas gd chose à y perdre par ailleurs (soit parce que son entreprise est compréhensive, c'est rare, soit parce qu'il se fiche de son poste, soit parce qu'il a plan B à portée de main comme des gds parents qui acceptent de prendre relais...).


----------

